# Does anyone know of someone in VA preferably looking to breed their female pit?



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

I have an all black pit. He is a sweetheart. We are looking to get him neutered but we would like him to have one liter. We only want first pick male out of the pups. We do not want any money from it. We really love our big boy and we just want him to have a son to follow in his dad's footsteps. Please let me know!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

SMH..................

He isn't worth breeding if that is all you can say about him/ What bloodline is he? Who are his sire and dam????

You don't fix a dog if he were worth it. You have puppy dreams and fantasies.....
Enough have been born already....

"Footsteps????" Wow, that is a new one, LOL. 

Fix him, and get it done!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

And dude, I am being nice, so don't think that is rude...............


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to GoPitbull! We hope you enjoy your stay please take the time to observe the forum rules (Forum Rules!) and all stickies which are the top posts on all forums. Most stickies are answers to basic Q&A that are asked often. Be mindful that our members are very passionate about all the bully breeds some with specific ones. *If you are here to only post about a breeding or sales unless you have permission this will not be allowed and will frustrate most all of our members*. All of our senior and reoccurring members believe in not sugar coating honesty. This is only in preparation to let you know most members are direct and blunt they do not mean to hurt feelings but, I can assure you everything said to you about your animal will be in your animal's best interest. Thank you for choosing GoPitbull to gain or expand your knowledge. We look forward to getting to know you.

Here are some great stickies to check out to begin with:

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/9441-welcome-gopitbull.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/54538-post-new-thread.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/122754-how-post-pictures.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7438-picture-posting-tutorial.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/19088-abbreviations-terms-used.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/9223-profile-image-how.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/45625-how-do-you-delete-thread.html


----------



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

Goemon said:


> SMH..................
> 
> He isn't worth breeding if that is all you can say about him/ What bloodline is he? Who are his sire and dam????
> 
> ...


First of all my dog is worth a lot more than you are. Getting my dog fixed is our personal choice. If you were not here to answer my question then don't respond to my post. There are a lot of health benefits to getting a dog fixed. So what I do to my dog is my choice, as long as he is healthy and WELL taken care of and is not in any danger then it is our business whether or not we get him fixed. Thanks for your rude comment but it is greatly not appreciated.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

I highly doubt that. 

You don't breed a dog to get a replica! 

A pup doesn't turn out like its parent, but like its grandparents. 

Post the ped now. Lets see what the value of that dog is! 
Young and dumb is what I read in your lines.....


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh you have a black pit? WTF is that????????

I have Old Family Red Nose, American (pit) Bull Terriers, clown, of CHAMPION blood.


"I have an all black pit..." SMH


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay I want to ask a few questions 

What accomplishments does the dog have?
What health tests has the dog had?
What bloodlines?
What registry is he registered with?
How old is he?
Is there any other reason you want this dog bred OTHER then "to follow in ""daddy's"" footsteps"?


----------



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

Goemon said:


> Oh you have a black pit? WTF is that????????
> 
> I have Old Family Red Nose, American (pit) Bull Terriers, clown, of CHAMPION blood.
> 
> "I have an all black pit..." SMH


You are a jerk. I meant that his color was black. You must enjoy talking down to people. I am done with this post. I did not know that this forum was full of assholes. Enjoy you life ass.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Why are you just replying to G and cannot reply to me if you cannot answer any of my questions then your dog doesn't need nor deserve to be bred. You will be just adding to the growing over population and most likely most of the litter will see a shelter at some point.

So the whole board is all assholes with ONE person being overly* blunt* and the other is trying to be nice to you?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

KingRampage said:


> First of all my dog is worth a lot more than you are. Getting my dog fixed is our personal choice. If you were not here to answer my question then don't respond to my post. There are a lot of health benefits to getting a dog fixed. So what I do to my dog is my choice, as long as he is healthy and WELL taken care of and is not in any danger then it is our business whether or not we get him fixed. Thanks for your rude comment but it is greatly not appreciated.


You getting a dog fixed says you have no plans to show. Fixing a dog wipes away any pedigree.

You have a "pet bull" not an American (pit) Bull Terrier. Your dog is nothing to anyone but yourself.

The looks of a dog do not make an ApBT, ever!

You do not BREED a mixed, unknown, "pit" just to get a pup....

That's about as serious advice I will give.

I am sure many others, even with mixes, will agree.

These dogs are overbred and overfed. All because of idiotic BYB's, which is all you would be!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

KingRampage said:


> You are a jerk. I meant that his color was black. You must enjoy talking down to people. I am done with this post. I did not know that this forum was full of assholes. Enjoy you life ass.


Sorry, didn't realize you were a female, LOL

KingRampage has a male sound to it, in my mind.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Dang G you scared her off lol she curred out big time...........


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

You should not breed your dog just because he is a sweetheart. And unless he holds a title, i don't understand what "footsteps" you're referring to.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

You must have been born in the era of the self-esteem movement. 

Self-pity is the worst disease to have. Talking down? You are kidding right!? 

If I were talking down to you, you would surely know it. 

You want a Pit Dog and can't handle this? Seriously!? 

In case you didn't know, the entire ApBT breed suffers due to back yard breeders.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

MSK said:


> Dang G you scared her off lol she curred out big time...........


Hey, I was being nice!

At least in my mind I was....I was laughing, LOL.

But you all know why I said what I said...no sugar coating I guess....

But I thought it was a dude! My bad! oke:


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

Goemon said:


> You getting a dog fixed says you have no plans to show. Fixing a dog wipes away any pedigree.
> 
> You have a "pet bull" not an American (pit) Bull Terrier. Your dog is nothing to anyone but yourself.
> 
> ...


Pet bull....lol...that's a good one.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats is why I started with a public service annoucement someone had too hahahaha.


----------



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

I just want to address the fact that my Dogs name is Rampage. I was not seeking to professionally "breed" him. We wanted to because we wanted another puppy because we have had his whole family from his parents to his grandparents. So I really do not like all of the rude comments and being called dumb or being told that you should slap my face. I just wanted a simple answer and you guys really shouldnt treat people like that because you dont know what they are going through. Thanks for the "help".


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We do not support backyard breeders. Period. Justify it to yourself however you like but the fact remains that people like you who want "just one puppy" from your pet quality mutt are the reason the shelters are flooded with bull breed mixed dogs. You only want one but what of the other resulting puppies, you know, the ones that don't get to "follow in the footsteps" of their daddy?


----------



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

Carriana said:


> We do not support backyard breeders. Period. Justify it to yourself however you like but the fact remains that people like you who want "just one puppy" from your pet quality mutt are the reason the shelters are flooded with bull breed mixed dogs. You only want one but what of the other resulting puppies, you know, the ones that don't get to "follow in the footsteps" of their daddy?


So becsuse my dog is half blue nose and half brindle that makes him a mutt and less of a pit? Every single pup that his mom had went to great homes so how am I contributing to the dogs in the shelter?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

MSK said:


> Okay I want to ask a few questions
> 
> What accomplishments does the dog have?
> What health tests has the dog had?
> ...


Exactly these questions!

If you are so desperate to get a puppy, go down to the closest shelter and go pick one up.

If you only want one of the pups from that litter what are you going to do with the rest? 
If they go to homes who then change their mind about having them, will you take them back? 
How many of those puppies are you willing to keep? 
Would you euthanize them if you couldn't find hones for them?

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

Katey said:


> Exactly these questions!
> 
> If you are so desperate to get a puppy, go down to the closest shelter and go pick one up.
> 
> ...


I do not mind going to the shelter and getting a dog i am a wildlife rehabber I have no issues getting a dog from the shelter. I love animals. The owner of the female would sell the pups. I do not mind taking more than one pup. I just have room for one at the moment. Like I said before our family have had his family so we would want to stay in his family. I do not support euthanasia for any animal regardless of breed.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

As someone who doesn't breed, I would think it is the right of the owner of the bitch to choose who covers her. 

If I was looking a sire he would have to be incredible, and have a bloodline that works well with that of the bitch. 

I understand that you think your dog is great, but has he achieved titles in any sport or shows? 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

KingRampage said:


> So becsuse my dog is half blue nose and half brindle that makes him a mutt and less of a pit? Every single pup that his mom had went to great homes so how am I contributing to the dogs in the shelter?


I'm not trying to be rude but breeding should only be done by "professional" breeders, not just because you want to breed your dog. It's not fair to the puppies, which most will likely end up in a shelter no matter if you take one or two. It happens EVERY day. It's obvious that you are not educated on dog breeds in general because there is no such breed as a blue nose and brindle is just a coat color, so I'm not sure what you mean by half blue nose and half brindle. What are your dogs bloodlines? Is he registered? Has he had proper testing? How will you be improving the APBT breed by breeding your dog? What are you looking for in a potential mate for him? These are some questions that you need to answer correctly if you want to breed your dog. Don't become a backyard breeder, if you breed your dog that is exactly what you will be.


----------



## KingRampage (Apr 12, 2014)

Katey said:


> As someone who doesn't breed, I would think it is the right of the owner of the bitch to choose who covers her.
> 
> If I was looking a sire he would have to be incredible, and have a bloodline that works well with that of the bitch.
> 
> ...


Who doesnt think their dog is great? I completely understand where you are coming from. He has not, but that is not my purpose for having him. He is my pet a part of my family. I apologize to anybody who I offended by wanting my dog to have puppies. I would not hurt any dog in any kind of way. But just because he isnt in shows or doesnt have a title according to other standards does not make him worthless. That is all I am saying.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

KingRampage said:


> I do not mind going to the shelter and getting a dog i am a wildlife rehabber I have no issues getting a dog from the shelter. I love animals. The owner of the female would sell the pups. I do not mind taking more than one pup. I just have room for one at the moment. Like I said before our family have had his family so we would want to stay in his family. I do not support euthanasia for any animal regardless of breed.


If you do not support euthanasia then please don't breed your dog! "Pit bull" type dogs are the number 1 candidates for euthanasia. I'm not trying to bash you, I'm trying to educate and help you to understand why everyone here is against backyard breeding. Please do not contribute to the over population of homeless dogs, period.


----------



## Alapaha_Bully (Apr 8, 2014)

KingRampage said:


> Who doesnt think their dog is great? I completely understand where you are coming from. He has not, but that is not my purpose for having him. He is my pet a part of my family. I apologize to anybody who I offended by wanting my dog to have puppies. I would not hurt any dog in any kind of way. But just because he isnt in shows or doesnt have a title according to other standards does not make him worthless. That is all I am saying.


I agree, your dog is not worthless, but he is not worthy to be bred. I'm sure that he is a wonderful pet quality dog.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

this is what happens to the ones she dosent want anything to do with,

over the bridge in a burlap sack, or 7 miserable days in the shelter before

'the pink juice'

there are too many like her................................


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

MSK said:


> Okay I want to ask a few questions
> 
> What accomplishments does the dog have?
> What health tests has the dog had?
> ...


AGAIN!!! these questions. Who said they were gonna slap you??? The questions above are your baseline at what any GOOD person is going to ask before taking their female to your male. Do you realize breeding him without proper health testing could be detrimental to not only to the pups but, to the parents as well. What makes a product of your dogs sperm any more worthy then a dog in a shelter that has been setting there for two years or more and hasn't been adopted cause hes a pitbull type????? This is what your doing when you become a backyard breeder. Also if you breed a female to young she could die because she wasn't ready. What if your boy has a heart problem or bad joints and hips or even an ataxia problem??? Would you absolutely know for sure that he doesn't have any of this?? For the most part NO cause you haven't had the proper health test. You can't even list his bloodlines they are the dogs he came down from not the color of his coat or his parents coats. No age no photo I just don't understand where we are being mean I mean G comes off harsh sometimes idk why more but, you need to realize breeding has to always be professional or the shelters will continue to grow with unwanted dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

To the OP... as a moderator has already stated, we don't support back yard breeders here. We only have a select few members here who meet the criteria to be an Authorized Breeder (and believe me, we're strict around here). We are breed enthusiasts and preservationists and we don't support nor condone random dogs being bred just because the dog is a great pet. That is not a good enough reason to reproduce an entire litter, ranging from 5-14 new lives, nor to put stress on the female in question.

The members here all have great dogs, whom in our minds are excellent representations of the breed, but that doesn't mean we're all breeding.

It was already touched on, but I'll go into more detail.... Blue nose is just a color, as well as Brindle, just a coat color or indication of coat color regarding blue nose. There is no such thing as a half blue nose/half brindle. You're using the colors as a description of mixed breeds or a mix of bloodlines. It is evident, since you're not answering the few people that asked, that your dog, while a wonderful pet and member of your family, is nothing more than just that. Especially since you said in your original post that you plan to neuter him. You've not been able to provide any solid information about his bloodlines or pedigree, and you already said he is nothing more than a pet, as you originally stated you didn't get him to enter him into shows. With that said, I want to add that we're not a doggy dating site, either. We don't link people up with others who want to recklessly breed two dogs together just because they want a puppy off their wonderful family pet.

There's a whole lot more that goes into breeding than just finding someone with a dog of the opposite sex to breed your dog to. You need to take into account the bloodlines, and determine if the mix of bloodlines will compliment each other or cause problems in genetics like temperaments, hips, eyes, hearts, patellas, weak pasterns, straight stifles, gay tails, etc. If none of these terms are familiar to you, then that's a sign right there. Also, a female should be tested for specific Canine STDs because if she's a carrier, then breeding to her could sterilize your male, the pups could be miscarried, the female could contract something from your male that you don't even know he has, etc. There's a whole of pieces to the puzzle, and its not just as simple as putting two dogs together.

Perhaps you should read these links:
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...s-you-need-know-before-breeding-your-dog.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/36784-20-principles-breeding-better-dogs.html

Now, I will apologize on behalf of the Goemon. He's very passionate about the breed, and gets easily riled up by people who come here not educated on breeding and post open-ended posts like you did. He can be very blunt and to the point, but his heart is in the right place.

A moderator did remind you to please read the rules again and I will fully support and back my moderating team and ask the same of you. Please re-read the rules and be sure you fully understand them before posting again.

If you're dead set on breeding, please go ahead and neuter your dog Rampage, and get yourself a quality dog, get out there and get started right, and earn some titles or accomplish something with him/her other than graduating puppy obedience class, and do things right by the breed. Then, we'll be more than happy to support you in whatever you do. Please remain open-minded when here, as there is much information to be shared and learned, and once you get passed the initial shock of bluntness you'll find yourself right at home.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

KingRampage said:


> So becsuse my dog is half blue nose and half brindle that makes him a mutt and less of a pit? Every single pup that his mom had went to great homes so how am I contributing to the dogs in the shelter?


Blue nose is a nose color. Brindle is a coat color. It's not a type of pit bull and doesn't automatically mean your dog is a pit bull. Lots of dogs have blue noses and brindle coats...

Your dog is just a dog he's not worthless, he is your buddy  But you can't just breed a dog because he's a cool dog. Titles and health tests make sure the puppy buyers get what they are paying for, if I wanted just any old puppy I would go to the shelter and pay 150 for a fixed, vaccinated puppy. I went through a breeder for my GSD and will go through another breeder for my next dog because I want this next dog to look and act a certain way. A good breeder can almost guarantee me the dog with the temperament and looks that I want, and lower the chances of any health issues.

Maybe the puppies he might have will go to nice homes, at first. Maybe one of those people has a baby or moves. That's one dog in the shelter. Maybe another puppy grows up and has an oops litter, and THOSE puppies get sold on craigslist go to homes where they aren't fixed, are let out to roam, neglected, breed with other stray dogs... It happens all over the US every day, and even though you have good intentions you have contributed to pet overpopulation and have sent dogs to the shelter.

Your dog doesn't have to breed! He is as happy as can be just hanging out and doing things with you!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

KingRampage said:


> Who doesnt think their dog is great? I completely understand where you are coming from. He has not, but that is not my purpose for having him. He is my pet a part of my family. I apologize to anybody who I offended by wanting my dog to have puppies. I would not hurt any dog in any kind of way. But just because he isnt in shows or doesnt have a title according to other standards does not make him worthless. That is all I am saying.


Unfortunately without a tittle your dog has nothing to add to the breed other than more puppies.

And that is the long and the short of it all.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

IMO sugar coating and playing nice keeps false hopes alive in the minds of newbies, in any arena. 
To throw the truth at somebody unmasked and direct stops that train of thought leading down a bad road. 

Contrary to how I may portray myself, I do have a soft spot for dogs, even mutts. A few on here know that. 
What I do not have a soft spot for are the worthless pieces of  that mass produce and make breeding machines out of mutts. 
Unregistered dogs will forever be "unknowns." And there are FAR too many in this breed, or rather, falsely called this breed. 

And I hate when people who have these unregistered dogs call them "pits."
By saying it is a "blue nose" tells me it isn't even an ApBT. "Brindle" is in nearly every breed of dog. Says nothing about breed. 
You have what the unknowing call a "pit" and what the knowing call a mutt. 
The masses that own these dogs have it all wrong and know very little, other than what the media and fools tell them. 

Also, get some thick skin if you want to own an ApBT, because the haters are many. 
If you can't take a simple rebuke, you are in for a surprise later.

And out of curiosity, how does an "all black pit" suddenly turn into a brindle and blue nose?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lots of good advice here. Just take a moment to let it all sink in OP. There is nothing wrong with a mutt. My boy is a shelter mutt. I have had countless people ask me to breed him cuz he is a good dog, a "giant beautiful, blue nose pit"... I smile and say 'I'm sorry, hes fixed'....but truth is that even if my boy wasn't fixed, I still wouldn't breed him. He is a great dog, has his CGC award and I'm sure I could title him obedience and wp if I pushed him. But he's a mutt, he's got skin allergies and bad knees, straight shoulders and does nothing to better the APBT cuz he isn't one. I don't know what he is except my best friend and I owe it to him to give him the best life I can. He came from the shelter, someone else already gave up on him.... and to think, if u breed ur Rampage, and let the females owner 'do whatever' with the pups.... they are most likely gunna be in a shelter too. 

So, if u love ur dog as much as u say u do, as much as any of us love ours.... please! Do not breed him!!! Love him, train him right, give him the life he deserves.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

KingRampage said:


> *So becsuse my dog is half blue nose and half brindle that makes him a mutt and less of a pit? *Every single pup that his mom had went to great homes so how am I contributing to the dogs in the shelter?


Yes. Exactly. Those terms mean absolutely nothing in relation to the breed of your dog. Dog breeds are defined by several things: form (conformation and adherence to the breed standard), function (adherence to the original purpose of said breed) and pedigree (known and documented lineage of the parents, grandparents, etc). Just because someone told you that your dog is a "pure pit" means absolutely nothing and your lack of knowledge about the APBT (the only breed for which the term "pit bull" is an acceptable nickname) is apparent and you are doing nothing for the true APBTs or other bull breeds by breeding more unpapered pet quality mutts.

Some simple math might put it in perspective for you:

The mating of two dogs results in lets say an average of 8 puppies. Those 8 puppies go on to produce more litters of 8 puppies each:

original litter: 8
1st gen: 64 (8x8)
2nd gen: 512 (64x8)
3rd gen: 4096 (512x8)
4th gen: 32,768 (4096x8)

If all of those litters were spaced two years apart (which let's face it, that's being generous since many backyard breeders don't wait until their dogs are mature to produce more puppies) then within 8 years your single litter has the potential to generate over 30,000 dogs. Are you telling me that not a single one of those dogs, for which you are responsible for creating, are going to live out their lives in loving homes? Can you guarantee that? How will you track your dog's offspring and ensure that they are all being properly cared for and not bred, abused or abandoned in shelters?


----------

